
“OK Boomer” Escalated Quickly – A Reddit+BigQuery Report - fhoffa
https://medium.com/@hoffa/ok-boomer-escalated-quickly-a-reddit-bigquery-report-34133b286d77
======
sgillen
I’d be really interested to see how much people that are actually in the
“boomer” age range are talking about “ok boomer”.

When I browse Reddit I see a lot of people talking about how upset boomers are
about ok boomer. But I never actually see any old people actually complaining,
minus the one tweet comparing it to the n word.

